# Given a choice



## Guest (Feb 12, 2002)

If you could live in the Upper Penn of Michigan, what type vehicle would you chose for your recreational purposes? A Jeep, ATV or a snowmobile. This would be a long term decision. Let's say, you are to live in a cabin way back in the bush and have little contact with the outside world.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Argo.

Magnet


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Jeep, welcome to the site


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

All 3 choices


----------

